# Vacation Guard Does Not Cover Points



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 2, 2012)

When my husband died and I cancelled our planned vacation, one of my paperwork items was to contact Vacation Guard. Today I found out that they will not reimburse me for part of my maintenance fee from using my Welk points to book a week and then exchange with SFX. They did give me back my exchange fee. They do not do anything to reimburse with point reservations, even when they have been booked as a week exchange and then given to an exchange company.
Liz


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Liz.  I hope you are doing well.

Thanks for your post.  I was considering using this coverage for a trip to Cabo that we got in exchange for a week reserved by using some of our Welk points.  I will have to ask more questions of them, but it sounds like this wouldn't be a good deal as far as covering the points used for the reservation.

Mike


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 5, 2012)

No it wouldn't as that was exactly what I had, a week in Hawaii booked as an exchange using Welk points in SFX. No coverage for the week at all except for the exchange fee.
Liz


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Liz
So sorry to hear of your loss and then the insurance company is entirely unfeeling, uncaring, and indiffernet....yes, these are emotional words rather than the  cold hard facts .... which the insurance company is made of. Apparently.

They should be giving you the cash value of the week.

so sorry to hear of Sam's passing, he seemed so jolly when we met him, even though he was sick.  And this incident doesn;t help you.

Continued prayers for you and your family....


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 6, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> Hi Liz
> So sorry to hear of your loss and then the insurance company is entirely unfeeling, uncaring, and indiffernet....yes, these are emotional words rather than the  cold hard facts .... which the insurance company is made of. Apparently.
> 
> They should be giving you the cash value of the week.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.  Your situation appears to be directly contrary to the description given on the VacationGuard website:

"6. Do you reimburse my “points” in a claim?
No. We do not replace your "points", because we don’t own or hold inventory. VacationGuard is travel protection, so we can reimburse your proportional dollar loss of maintenance fees and club dues in a covered claim, aside from other tangible protections inherent in travel protection."

and 

"11. Does it cover me if I Exchange outside my home resort, even for a Cruise?
Yes. This follows you in an Exchange, worldwide, including cruising. We even include a sub-limit towards cruise upgrade fees you may have incurred to secure the exchange."

-- Suzanne


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't think travel insurance covered maintenance fees for timeshare weeks, only rentals of timeshares. Vacation Guard does?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> I didn't think travel insurance covered maintenance fees for timeshare weeks, only rentals of timeshares. Vacation Guard does?



Vacation Guard is Timeshare Travel Insurance - see the sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Vacation Guard is Timeshare Travel Insurance - see the sticky at the top of this forum.



Well! Well! I didn't realize I could insure my home weeks. Do you know if they cover 100% of your maintenenace fees if you should have to cancel your trip?
I have used CSA for timeshare rentals, but they do not insure your ownership week for maintenance fees.

It would be great to know that if something came up, especially close to your departure date, your maintenance fees would be covered, instead of trying to rent the week out the last minute or even worse, letting it stay empty. I did see on their web site that they do not cover points, but I own weeks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Well! Well! I didn't realize I could insure my home weeks. Do you know if they cover 100% of your maintenenace fees if you should have to cancel your trip?
> I have used CSA for timeshare rentals, but they do not insure your ownership week for maintenance fees.
> 
> It would be great to know that if something came up, especially close to your departure date, your maintenance fees would be covered, instead of trying to rent the week out the last minute or even worse, letting it stay empty. I did see on their web site that they do not cover points, but I own weeks.



For all the details - click on the link in the sticky.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> For all the details - click on the link in the sticky.



Did that, but the schedule of benefits is not on the web site, just the certificate. (with insurance, the devil is in the details). I will send them an inquiry via e-mail.


----------

